# Honda em2200x, where to get parts? Worth saving?



## Markopollo (Feb 22, 2020)

Welp, i found out the problem with it, the rear brush is completely burned out, and as this unit is in really good condition (bought it from the orignal.owner, he kept the manuel and everything!) 
i would like to keep it going for a few more years. But only problem is that this generator has a completely different brush then 99% of the generators out there. i cant find parts anywhere. (Only replacement brush i found was 90$, and i just cant justify that cost, i bought the thing for 40$) 

So, people that know more about this than i do. Whats your reccomendation? Should i junk it or try to fix it?

Also, heres a few pictures of it. In the middle is the brushes


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Always start with the Honda Parts Lookup site: https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/gg/em/em2200/EM2200X-A

Recommend boats.net as a vendor.

The entire brush holder assembly is 
31160-ZA5-000 HOLDER ASSY., BRUSH $38.01

Or the individual brushes and springs are
31162-ZA5-000 BRUSH $16.38
31163-ZA5-300 SPRING, BRUSH $1.00


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@Markopollo: If the brushes were worn, did you look at the commutator?
My guess is that if the brushes were that worn, you might need to remove the rotor and either turn the commutator or polish it.
Polishing the commutator:
Get yourself a commutator polishing tool (actually a light grit sand stick).
Remove the brush assembly.
Start the motor;
Hold the polishing tool against the commutator to get the arc pits out of the brass.
Do not push the sand stick hard against the commutator and move it across the area evenly.
Being careful not to touch anything that can shock you.
Then blow it out.
Turning a commutator:
Turning on a lathe comes with a problem with the dividers that separate the brass, but surely is the best way to polish a badly worn commutator.
We had to take a thin hacksaw blade and lower the level of the insulator dividers between the brass.
If you have arc pits in the commutator, the problem of worn brushes will be with you continually.
My experience comes from the old starters and open brush tractor driven generators.


----------



## Markopollo (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh, my bad. They wernt worn, just the back one had heated up the black case and caused it to warp and basically destroyed the brushes. Im not sure what had caused it. When I solder the brushes back and installed it in the machine (correctly)
As soon as i started it the back one began to start smoking, it was only producing 30v and the light was not aciviating. I haven't ran it since.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

That back brush has possibly got a short with something connected to it.
You need to try to find the short before throwing any more parts at it.


----------



## Markopollo (Feb 22, 2020)

I beleive the problem was me using the incorrect brush size, as it could swing left to right a lot more than the other one could. The og brush was gone and the hole was enlarged. So i took a spare brush that was a but small and same thing happened. I can try the 38$ brush and if that doesn't fix it. Ill just return the part and part the rest of it out (could try to mil the shaft down so its a 3/4 straight and use it for something else)


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

@toolover... How I DON'T miss those times of comm resurfacing.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I is amazing how you never get the total problem up front.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

ToolLover said:


> I is amazing how you never get the total problem up front.


And I'm always surprised that folks don't know about the Honda Power Equipment Parts site. The best resource for finding part numbers and being able to see what parts look like and where they go... https://peparts.honda.com


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes. I think the knee jerk 1st thought is to try for a easy and painless solution from a generous forum soul. When they should also do some web searches too.
Of course, I can't throw stones because I'm totally guilty of doing same. 
<off topic > hope everyone is enjoying their weekend (shopping, projects, etc).


----------

